# This TX hit is a bunch of crap!!!



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Honestly, Im thinking this TX hit is a bunch of crap. I am declaring war on someone outside of TX and its going to be a 20 of something. I have the weekend to decide what. So its going out on Monday so someone better expect something on Wed or Thurs depending on USPS. Yall may have won a few battles but yall didn't win the war. Long live the Republic of TX.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Bring it on!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

"Dying ain't much of a living son"


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

I will be adding to that bomb to make it a double hit coming from Texas.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I know what you're thinking, punk. You're thinking, did he fire six shots or only five? Well to tell you the truth, I forgot myself in all this excitement. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and will blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: do I feel lucky? Well do ya, punk?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah what Dozer said.....Texas is going down


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I know what you're thinking, punk. You're thinking, did he fire six shots or only five? Well to tell you the truth, I forgot myself in all this excitement. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and will blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: do I feel lucky? Well do ya, punk?


Would ya look at Dozer there, greasin' the chains! Are you messin' with Texas? I gots to know!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Spread the love Brother.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...bark bark bark bark.

Notice...no bites.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

20 something? Wait till I get back from Detroit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!It.....IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Like Donkey Kong....................Cali will represent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!With sperits.......Mo Fo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Somebody is gonna get hurt real bad!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> LOL...bark bark bark bark.
> 
> Notice...no bites.


HAW! Bill, yer always trying to stir up trouble! <G>


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

No one likes Texans...go away :biggrin: That's why we're trying to blow y'all up


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> No one likes Texans...go away :biggrin: That's why we're trying to blow y'all up


Coming from a cheese-head, that ain't much, son... HAW!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Coming from a cheese-head, that ain't much, son... HAW!


:nerd: didn't have to come from Einstien to make it true!:whoohoo::wazzapp::wazzapp::whoohoo:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Give'm hell Sam!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Want some??? COME GET SOME!!!! I was born in Texas and raised in NY so I got that "Texas Tough" mixed with that "NY Attitude"....you don't scare me!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Want some??? COME GET SOME!!!! I was born in Texas and raised in NY so I got that "Texas Tough" mixed with that "NY Attitude"....you don't scare me!


Ohhhh that's cute....he's trying to sound tough....:biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Who's feeling froggy? All ya gotta do is JUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

htown said:


> Somebody is gonna get hurt real bad!!!


:huh_oh: THERE GOING TO RELOAD


----------



## pseudo (Feb 21, 2008)

ha bring it big tex ya'll don't stand a chance


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

You got to love them Texens, They are kinda cute when they get all wound up. Kind of like a shitzu with OCD on meth


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

We are loading our arsenal right now. Texas is taking a stand!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Honestly, Im thinking this TX hit is a bunch of crap. I am declaring war on someone outside of TX and its going to be a 20 of something. I have the weekend to decide what. So its going out on Monday so someone better expect something on Wed or Thurs depending on USPS. Yall may have won a few battles but yall didn't win the war. Long live the Republic of TX.


Pffffffff

you got nothing. Bring it on.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

samsgrl28 said:


> We are loading our arsenal right now. Texas is taking a stand!


Meh.

:biggrin:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Yaaaah Hoooooooo Texas!!!!*

:nerd:You non texans are just feeling inferior. We know you all wish you lived in the great state of texas!!!! We aint scarrrrred! Our sticks are BIGGER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

samsgrl28 said:


> We are loading our arsenal right now. Texas is taking a stand!


Might want to wait till all the bombs have landed... I know of atleast one that went out yesterday and one today... sorry but there were some supply chain problems with our war machine. We are working out the kinks though, ya know, it's just practice for the WWIII!!!:biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

King-Kong ain't got $hit ON ME!!!:lol:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll tell you what... I hear a lot of talking coming from Texas but all I've seen is a lot of explosions! Not much backing up all that talking!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Bring it!! Quite telling me about it and just bring it!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Lets show em what Texans are made of!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sea Jay said:


> Lets show em what Texans are made of!


Yes, show us how texans are made of a whole lotta talk.....


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

deuce said:


> Yes, show us how texans are made of a whole lotta talk.....


hehehehe I'm itchin' for round two, so if any of y'all wanna step up, bring it.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

mitro said:


> hehehehe I'm itchin' for round two, so if any of y'all wanna step up, bring it.


Oh, I am bringing it!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Lock and load ..........trackem and wackem


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

elmomac said:


> Bring it!! Quite telling me about it and just bring it!!


what he said


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Here we go again!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Oh, I am bringing it!


we shall see......


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

This thread has got to have more smack talk than any thread in CL history!


"There are two kinds of men in this world, those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig."


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> You got to love them Texens, They are kinda cute when they get all wound up. Kind of like a shitzu with OCD on meth


:roflmao:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

ALL TALK, NO BITE from the TEXAS crew. Flint


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Oh, I am bringing it!


YAP YAP YAP!!!! Let's see what you're made of! Come on....you say everything is bigger in Texas??? Well, saying and proving are two different things!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The EVP said:


> YAP YAP YAP!!!! Let's see what you're made of! Come on....you say everything is bigger in Texas??? Well, saying and proving are two different things!


You brothers need to remember that Chubz can't hear to well....too many bombs detonating around him.Hell most Texans are deaf now! :lol:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

You know what would be really funny, if we took whatever bomb any of us received from any given Texan repackaged it and sent it to another Texan, hahaha that would be hilarious....hmmmm....


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

the funny part is that the bombs have just started and they are all twisted. how dare you attack us....blah blah blah.......

Texas.
You have a lot more to endure!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Oh, I am bringing it!


I never claimed to be a massive Bomber---soooooooo!

It's a true fact that Chubz is a true bomber--His action is well respected and well documented on this site.

Have yet to really see anyone else form TX. that impressed me like he does--that being said;

When I think of Chubz I think of the Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki--something that will be documented in history--Others just come and go, like the 4th. of July- firecrackers  -HaH!

Texas you say-Hah! I save prove it!:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dun killin time said:


> This thread has got to have more smack talk than any thread in CL history!
> 
> "There are two kinds of men in this world, those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig."


Hmmmm, there was more smack talk when I took on Pips in our war, and the smack talk actually rose above the lvl of "Bring it", "I am bringing it"....:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I never claimed to be a massive Bomber---soooooooo!
> 
> It's a true fact that Chubz is a true bomber--His action is well respected and well documented on this site.
> 
> ...


Actually, while chubz is a mad bomber and I give all the credit in the world to him. I think Nagasaki and Hiroshima belong to Bigfoot. But lets face it... they'll all be dead soon anyways, the bunker buster took off yesterday :whoohoo:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Actually, while chubz is a mad bomber and I give all the credit in the world to him. I think Nagasaki and Hiroshima belong to Bigfoot. But lets face it... they'll all be dead soon anyways, the bunker buster took off yesterday :whoohoo:


Ut Oh----this is going to get messy--MEDIC, can I get a MEDIC HERE?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Oh, I am bringing it!


Sit Down !!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Sit Down !!!!


HAHAHHAHA


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

We need a new section at CL called SMACK TALK....

hah


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Sit Down !!!!


Hell I am I could not pack all of that stuff standing up!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

This Texas hit is the funniest thing I have seen in a few weeks....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Some one better check their mailbox now. 

Shipment Activity Location Date & Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delivered xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 03/05/08 12:28pm

Processed xxxxxxxxxxxx 03/04/08 10:34pm

Electronic Shipping Info Received HOUSTON TX 77095 
03/03/08 9:23am
Electronic Shipping


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Some one better check their mailbox now.
> 
> Shipment Activity Location Date & Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


chubz just hit me


----------

